# [brewery] The Barossa Brewing Company



## Siborg (8/2/10)

I recently visited this brewery while I was staying my rellies in SA last month. I don't mind a bit of red so my cousin and her hubby took me to a few wineries in the Barossa. I was stoked when I found this place on the way back to their place in Roseworthy. 

The $5 fee was worth it to taste their four beers as follows:

The Millers Lager
Greenock Dark Ale (drinking now)
Wheat Store Ale (drank this arvo)
Victorville (I think it was a Pale Ale from memory - drank what I bought while I was in SA)

The Wheat Store Ale is nice. I bit of a spicy flavour. And the Dark Ale has a hint of chocolate and an even slighter hint of coffee. Probably wouldn't drink it all the time, but it is definitely tasty and interesting.

The brewery itself was great. The husband and wife run it, and they were both nice enough. I had a brief chat to the bloke while he was kegging. He was saying how they lager their beers at close to (or was it at) zero degrees. $20 bucks bought me a mix and match six pack.

Anyone been here or tried their brews? Maybe a more experienced taster/brewer may like to point out a few things I may have missed.


----------



## Screwtop (8/2/10)

Siborg said:


> I recently visited this brewery while I was staying my rellies in SA last month. I don't mind a bit of red so my cousin and her hubby took me to a few wineries in the Barossa. I was stoked when I found this place on the way back to their place in Roseworthy.
> 
> The $5 fee was worth it to taste their four beers as follows:
> 
> ...




Could you see any fermenters? Last time I visited they didn't have any. They had some sort of affiliation, think it might have been with a Tech or Tafe college or something. Beers were ordinary then.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## AussieJosh (8/2/10)

When i went about a month or two back they were shut cause it was not the weekend  But i had a pint of there beer 50m down the road and took home a 4 pack of there beer! Very bloody nice!


----------



## zoigl (8/2/10)

So why is it the best kept secret of South Australia? 
I was in the area today......... :blink: 
How do I find this brewery?


----------



## Siborg (8/2/10)

Screwtop said:


> Could you see any fermenters? Last time I visited they didn't have any. They had some sort of affiliation, think it might have been with a Tech or Tafe college or something. Beers were ordinary then.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy



yeah, they had a couple, as well as a cool room for lagering


----------



## Siborg (8/2/10)

Vespa2 said:


> So why is it the best kept secret of South Australia?
> I was in the area today......... :blink:
> How do I find this brewery?


Mill st, Greenock, SA

There's no street address, but there's a big "Wheat" sign out the front. The picture in the link below shows the front of the premises. And that old car is still there. (maybe across the road now) 

http://www.barossabrewingcompany.com/company.php


----------



## Siborg (8/2/10)

AussieJosh said:


> When i went about a month or two back they were shut cause it was not the weekend  But i had a pint of there beer 50m down the road and took home a 4 pack of there beer! Very bloody nice!


Yeah, they mentioned that they supply a few of the local pubs. Do you remember which beer it was?

p.s. I have to start using the toggle quote button for multiple replies, rather than a post per reply.


----------



## J.T (8/2/10)

http://www.barossabrewingcompany.com/

Daryl and Gaye and great. This place is about 5mins from me. Gets my vote of the 2 breweries with Barossa in the name.
Victorville Ale is a favourite.


----------



## blublurag (8/2/10)

Been there a couple of times, friendly people. I have bought beers both times. They are happy to chat about the ingredients and process.

I believe they have got a beer on tap at the Wheatsheaf, and also at the Greenock pub.

It is a welcome pallette cleanser after a few wineries. I can also recommend a winery in Greenock too, Murray Street Vineyards. So worth the trip from Nuriootpa out to Greenock. Just turn at the lights opposite the Vine Inn and the road will take you there. Isn't too far.


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (8/2/10)

Siborg said:


> Victorville (I think it was a Pale Ale from memory - drank what I bought while I was in SA)



My favourite.




Screwtop said:


> Could you see any fermenters? Last time I visited they didn't have any. They had some sort of affiliation, think it might have been with a Tech or Tafe college or something. Beers were ordinary then.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Screwy



Have not been in there for a while but last time (and since you were here last :chug: ) they did have fermenters. The beer was being brewed by "The Brew Boys" out of Regency TAFE. Because of some politics they recently started having their beer made out of the Mildura Brewery.

BYB


----------



## Screwtop (9/2/10)

Back Yard Brewer said:


> My favourite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe I had it arse about A ? Might have been no mash tun... opps :huh:


----------



## time01 (5/4/10)

i recently spent a night in the barossa and from advice from the forum went the Greenock tavern to sample some BBC beers. becuase it was during the week the brewery wasnt opened. Enjoyed the wheat and dark ale beers, my fiancee enjoyed the pale ale. publican was very friendly so worthwhile checking out if your in the area.
next day we went to hahdorf inn for lunch (if you enjoy german food its a must!), plus they have hofbrau beers on tap, after that we went to lobethal bierhaus which was a highlight. pale ale and a seasonal beer called double hopped were the highlights. small intimate venue, and one of the brewers was cleaning tables and very friendly. only wish i hadnt eaten so much at lunch so i could fit more beers in!
also went to holdfast hotel, their beers werent to bad, but they had a great tap range and a cool venue.


----------

